# "The Hobbit" Redux



## Barliman Butterbur (May 11, 2005)

*The Hobbit - J.R.R. Tolkien*
Posted by Deano on May 11, 2005

"Confusticate those dwarves!." - Bilbo Baggins

I first read The Hobbit at the grand old age of eleven and, at the time, thought it was one of the very best books I had ever encountered. Interestingly enough, more than 25 years later, it still remains a marvelous piece of work in my eyes. As a matter of fact, I just finished re-reading it with my six-year old son and the re-read brought with it the added joy of watching something you grew up with light up your child's eyes.

Full critique at http://blogcritics.org/archives/2005/05/11/084706.php

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 16, 2005)

This critic comments about the effect of revisiting The Hobbit after reading Lord of the Rings. It is certainly a good move; I re-read The Hobbit after I had read LotR and BoLT 1&2. How poignant is Elrond's short reference to the people of Gondolin being his kin, after reading the blow by blow account of its destruction in Book of Lost Tales 2. And when Bilbo cries "The Eagles are coming!" I remember their timely intervention when Glorfindel was fighting off an orc attack whilst fleeing Gondolin.

Treasure!


----------

